# Security for a noob

## tone84

After a fresh install, what updated security programs do i need to install?  please help or point me to the right thread.

----------

## tone84

ps.  I just need a quick few pointers until i can sit down the good ol gentoo security handbook

----------

## Jaglover

Well, what kind of security you need? Is it a mainframe in a bank?   :Razz: 

If it's a home desktop behind NAT router then you do not need any add-on security. Just do not never ever use your computer as root.

OTOH, if this [desktop] computer is exposed directly to the internet you better install a firewall ASAP.

----------

## monsm

I agree.  If you are at home with a router with some adsl connection, you probably have some firewall built in there.  No need to do anything.

Maybe, if you don't intend to SSH or FTP into your machine, don't run ftpd or sshd.

Mons

----------

